

Ask HN: Asking for community help without implicating company or co-founders - speeder

I've made previous questions here ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5060421 ) and in other places asking for help, mostly wanting mentors, accelerators, and things like that.<p>Except my co-founder don't want any of this, and most of this is for whole companies, not individuals.<p>I still think I might appreciate help as individual, and I would love to be in contact with some people, but I cannot talk if the other person interacting with me think I am speaking for my company, since my co-founder don't want it.<p>For example: How I can enter in contact with the people listed here: http://www.quora.com/Startups-in-Brazil/Who-are-the-leading-startup-mentors-in-Brasil if they all own accelerators or schools for entire companies, and my co-founder told me he don't want a accelerator?
======
gverri
Hi, I think I can help you. I have direct contact with some of the referred
mentors. If I think they might be interested in your project I could hook you
up.

If you want to succeed here in Brazil you need connections. That's the key
resource to make your project successful if you're targeting the brazilian
market.

~~~
speeder
I am target lots of markets, but Brazillian market is one of the primary ones.

I make tablet apps (for several OS), all of them have portuguese as one of the
main languages (all apps launch at least in french, portuguese and english).

~~~
gverri
I see. And what exactly are you in need of?

~~~
speeder
I don't know. Except I am sure being a complete loner is not right (ie: I have
zero in person or possibly in person business contacts).

The company need investors, but like I said, my associate want to take care of
that.

I personally want to learn more in general, learn about marketing, and about
making good products :)

~~~
gverri
Cool, so what do you have by now? You're a marketer and you co-founder a
developer?!

~~~
speeder
No, I am a developer, and my co-founder is a manager (not a marketer).

------
rglovejoy
It sounds like you and your co-founder are not meshing well. If your co-
founder is not open to listening to outside advice, maybe you should look into
working with someone else.

~~~
speeder
He only do not want accelerators now, he prefer to search for angel investors
and do stuff his way.

I personally don't have much of a choice, he is a good co-founder in general,
and he and his investors have the money :)

